# nice collection of DT&I steam photos



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

just discovered this while sitting here doing research

http://www.waverlyinfo.com/page.php?ID=6614


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you got to get one of each locomotive that they ran.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I find it interesting they had to stick to shorter locos because of the ironton tunnel. The russian 2-10-0's are pretty cool as well


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you weren't already aware of it, Detroit and Lima Northern 4-4-0 #7 (later DT&I #7) was just brought back to operation last summer in Dearborn Michigan. She was the first locomotive Henry Ford (pictured in the second photo in her cab) put through the rebuild/modernization and standardization program when he took over the DT&I. He put her in the museum in 1929 after selling off the railroad, and she was rebuilt over a period of about ten years and operated under her own power for the first time since I believe 1927 in late May or early June of this year


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man they did a good job on it Jake.
That looks better then it did back when. 

A handsome locomotive. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

no, I didn't know that. I have seen her in museum years ago. pretty cool 
there's quite a bit of DT&I in the Henry Ford museum (or at least there used to be)


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice find.Good historical stuff.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DT&I said:


> no, I didn't know that. I have seen her in museum years ago. pretty cool
> there's quite a bit of DT&I in the Henry Ford museum (or at least there used to be)


Right now the only DT&I in the museum is an old Caboose. #7 as well as a former Michigan Central 4-4-2 that was purchased by the DT&I are out in the village now. They reconstructed the Detroit Toledo and Milwaukee roundhouse from Marshall, Michigan out there in 2000 and moved the locomotives in then. #7's restoration was started not too long after. The 4-4-2 is on static display over a pit that visitors can walk under her and see the running gear from below. There's also a DT&I wooden boxcar outside as well.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

And for the record, here's #7's builders photo


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I was up there in the 80's. If I remember right there was 3 DT&I locos, 2 or 3 rolling stock, and a couple of cabooses. one of the cabooses was a bay window. friend of mine was up there last year and he told me it had been changed around quite a bit. they've prob got so much cool stuff up there tucked away it's not funny


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DT&I said:


> I was up there in the 80's. If I remember right there was 3 DT&I locos, 2 or 3 rolling stock, and a couple of cabooses. one of the cabooses was a bay window. friend of mine was up there last year and he told me it had been changed around quite a bit. they've prob got so much cool stuff up there tucked away it's not funny


There are only two DT&I locomotives on the property now. They had another newer DT&I 4-4-0 that was traded to the Illinois Railroad Museum for a 1910 Baldwin 2-8-0 in the 1980's. The other two locomotives are 4-4-0 #7 (that I posted pictures of) as well as a 4-4-2 atlantic the DT&I bought from the Michigan Central. There is a DT&I wooden boxcar outside in the Village on the storage track, and there's a DT&I caboose in the museum as well. I suppose Henry Ford's private car "Fairlane" could also be considered DT&I equipment.

I volunteer out in the roundhouse working on the operating locomotives, so I haven't actually been in the museum lately. There may be something in there that I'm forgetting


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I need to make it back up there sometime soon. If I could only get the wife to ride on the back of the Harley for longer then an hour......


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

With the photos available that you posted it should be possible to kit bash several of the locos.
I'm not sure what is available in HO but the 2-8-0 that were former PRR shouldn't be too hard to do.

I remember in the 1960s when I was in the Springfield area how nice the DT&I and the AA orange painted units contrasted with most others.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

there's an exact match for the 2-10-0 DT&I 301 on ebay right now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-SPECTRUM-UNDECORATED-RUSSIAN-DECAPOD-2-10-0-/271359484078?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f2e4920ae










some time down the road after I win the lottery I'll add some steam


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

That IS very close.


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

That is a nice collection of old steam photo's. It also caused me to have an epiphany (thats a word I dont get to use much) being new to railroading I never quite made the connection between the numbering system ex: 2-10-0 and the number of wheels under the train. It kind of hit me like a "well duh" moment while looking at these pics. lol


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Elwood,
In many European [and other] countries it would be a 1-5-0.
A 4-6-2 is a 2-3-1 and a 4-8-4 is a 2-4-2.They count axles instead of wheels.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DT&I said:


> I need to make it back up there sometime soon. If I could only get the wife to ride on the back of the Harley for longer then an hour......


You will find that things have changed a lot since the 1980's. :laugh:


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yep. seems I'm always a day late and a dollar short


----------

